
Show HN: SumoRewards – Easily set up your own social referral and rewards program - holoiii
http://www.sumorewards.com
======
brennanc
I love the idea, I can't seem to be able to integrate Facebook in the 'How to
redeem' section though. It shows it's possible on your landing page but it's
not there when I'm making my reward.

What about being able to customize the data needed from the users before
sharing? One of the key things we need from our users is their city.

------
boomin
Seems like it would be useful, thanks for sharing! Quick question though -
does it also collect emails?

~~~
holoiii
Yes it does! One of our primary goals is to collect user information such as
names / emails so that they can be added to your mailing list in the future.

